# Lost my mind Wallwart question



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Someone posted a good place to get them online, for the wiper motors. Anyone want to point me in the right direction? can't figure out where I saw that... Thanks:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Was it www.allelectronics.com?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

www.monsterguts.com


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I checked out monsterguts it's a pretty decent site. I'll have to look at allelectronics too...


----------

